# Installing iMac from scratch



## xaelius (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey....I'm not so good with macs, never really bothered with them. we have an old iMac from 2002 in the office that was purchased sometime last year from a state auction. There are two user accounts set up in it already, one admin and one limited and I do not have the password for the admin account. I was trying to to either just reset the password or do a clean install, preferrably the clean install, but dont know how. I downloaded a 9.2.1 iso and am trying to boot to the disc, dont think Im doing it right. Can anyone help me out here?

Xaelius


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, 1st of all, a downloaded copy of OS 9 is illegal. Second, from what little you have given, I'm guessing its an LCD G4 iMac, and those will not boot 9.2.1. In fact, the only way you can load a bootable copy of OS 9 on them is with the restore CDs that came with them, as the retail version would not install on them (I don't even think you could still buy it anymore). The best thing for you to do is get a retail copy of OS X. I'd recommend 10.2 thru 10.4, as I don't think that year iMac is fast enough for 10.5.


----------



## xaelius (Feb 15, 2008)

Im not sure exactly what model it is, its fairly slow, lol. It's slot load cdrom, built in crt, 2 firewire ports on the side, 2 usb ports on the side, little button that looks like a play button right next to the usb ports...it already has 9.2 on it. I dont like Mac :upset:


----------

